# Tire Rack still have Rial Salerno 17" Silver?



## Vulpes (Nov 26, 2010)

I was browsing TireRack.com, and I don't seem to find the 17" Rial Salerno Wheels (17x8).. I see the Anthracite, but not the painted Silver at 17"..

Also, the TireRack.com interface does not seem to let me just select the wheel, it seems to want to force me to enter the make and model of my car..

As mentioned in other threads, the Rial Salerno 17" should fit the 328i and the 335i, but when putting those makes and models into TireRack.com, it does not list it as an option..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

That's odd. It is coming up for me when I do it on our site, and we do indeed have plenty in stock. Perhaps this was a temporary error. You may want to try again, perhaps through the 'winter' section of our site through this link Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

It works when I configure my 335d as a "base model" vs. w/sport or msport package. Seems like a glitch in the Tirerack tool as the brakes for a sport or base 335d are the same. So the 17x8 Rial Salerno's should fit as is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The brakes are definitely the same so you are indeed correct. Thanks for the heads up about which models are and are not showing the wheels. I'll get to work on getting that corrected.


----------



## madisonbmw (May 30, 2011)

*Gary*, I just got a set of 17" Rial Salerno Wheels (looking from the pictures on tirerack) from a local BMW owner with Blizzak LM22. He originally purchased these from tirerack. He also gave me 20 lugnuts it came with. But when I compared them side by side with the OEM one I took off the wheels today, they look identical. I read on the forums these lugnuts are bit different seating and length. I mounted the front wheels only using the OEM lugnuts since they didn't look different (i even measured them). Is it safe to do this? or should I order a set of lugs and if yes, how can i do it? and how much will it cost? Thanks in advance for your help.

*One more question to the forum.* I drove the car around 40mph today to check if there are any vibrations after putting the LM22,in case the previous owner haven't balanced them properly or it has changed. But they didnt vibrate, however, there is quite a bit of roadnoise even at 25mph. Is this normal for Blizzak LM22s? The car is super quiet on summer tires, and I know winters can be a bit more noisy, but it seems this is bit more than a "little noisy". Any advice/help is much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The lugs have the same seating and are only 1 to 2 mm different in length from 3 series applications. On an X3 they may even be the exact same size.


----------



## madisonbmw (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Gary, from your response I take it that I am fine with OEM lugs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, should be no problem especially given that you measured them too.


----------



## madisonbmw (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick confirmation Gary. I was concerned only because the lugs were identical, and I thought the previous owner of the wheels might have given me his OEM lugs vs the ones from tirerack. If you think the 2mm doesn't make a difference, i am good with that.


----------



## rja328 (Oct 13, 2010)

Vulpes said:


> I was browsing TireRack.com, and I don't seem to find the 17" Rial Salerno Wheels (17x8).. I see the Anthracite, but not the painted Silver at 17"..
> 
> Also, the TireRack.com interface does not seem to let me just select the wheel, it seems to want to force me to enter the make and model of my car..
> 
> As mentioned in other threads, the Rial Salerno 17" should fit the 328i and the 335i, but when putting those makes and models into TireRack.com, it does not list it as an option..


I bought these wheels last month for my 328xi but they would only show up on Tire Rack when I configured a 335 - not a 328.

I just put them on the car this weekend with Michelin Primacy Alpin PA3 ZP winter tires. Of course it was 70 degrees here in Boston today!


----------



## flyzipper (Nov 19, 2011)

Gary, I'm curious whether these will fit a 2008 M Coupe ... they don't appear as an option when that vehicle is specified.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Unfortunately they do not, sorry.


----------



## flyzipper (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks anyway.


----------

